# Newbie asking for help - Tiger Woods PGA Tour 08 (Black Screen)



## Møllemanden (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everyone my name is Martin. I have a problem with my Tiger Woods game, and sadly i'm not creative enough to solve it myself. 

I am a Vista user, and like many others i've had a ton of problems when trying to play my PC games. 'Shut up and tell us what the problem is'...

Right. The thing is... When I first started the game I designed my golfer and went straigth to the practise part. No problem at all. I could play for hours. Also there is no problem when I play in one of the practise tournaments.

But after a while I decided to go into the tournament mode, and right when I click the logos (apart from the fed-ex logo which crashes after clicking next) the screen turns black and stays that way until I exit the game using the ctrl+alt+delete option. 










So far i've tried all the usual stuff like:

Updating and testing various GFX drivers. 
Reinstalling the game.
Spent 3 hours searching google. 
Tried various compability modes.
Testing sound card drivers etc.

I know it has nothing to do with the game because it worked very well om my old XP computer. 

Here is my system information:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/14/2008, 21:27:44
       Machine name: NITRAM1
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
           Language: Danish (Regional Setting: Danish)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 3070MB RAM
          Page File: 1692MB used, 4659MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1)

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_053C10DE&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1774 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 495 MB
    Shared Memory: 1279 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Standard PnP-skærm
      Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2umx.dll, nvwgf2um
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.7516 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 8113664 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-326E-372502C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0611
        SubSys ID: 0x053C10DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Højttalere (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438249&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5334 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 12/1/2006 07:40:00, 922280 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438249&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5334 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 12/1/2006 07:40:00, 922280 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5334 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 12/1/2006 07:40:00, 922280 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: XUSB Gamepad (Controller)
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC242
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-rodhub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x026D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: L8042Kbd
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server-tastaturdriver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Upper Filters: L8042mou, LMouKE
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server-musedriver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 97.2 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD16 00AAJS-75PSA SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 88.0 GB
Total Space: 305.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 3200 USB Device

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 236.5 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD501LJ USB Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (Danish), , 0 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: ZZ3413O NTW874H SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (Danish), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2360&SUBSYS_82081043&REV_02\4&314F28B4&0&0038
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394-værtscontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\4&239594EF&0&4080
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_053C10DE&REV_A2\4&15F80C0A&0&0018
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI til PCI-bro
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BB&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&38
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&12
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI til PCI-bro
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B7&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&18
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B5&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&06
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0E
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0D
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0B
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AE&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AD&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standardvært CPU-bro
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&52
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI til PCI-bro
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026F&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&80
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026E&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&59
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-værtscontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026D&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&58
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&81
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_82211043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0267&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0266&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&70
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE-controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0265&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&68
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0264&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&51
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA-bro
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0260&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&50
   Driver: n/a
```
If someone can give me some advice it will be very much appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Møllemanden (Jun 14, 2008)

If no one is able to help me within the next 24 hours, i'm UPGRADING to Windows XP again. My god I feel so angry having paid almost $200 for this POS operating system. 

Sorry about this little rant guys...


----------



## dobiehub (Oct 17, 2009)

I had the same problem- my fix--- turned of the anti-aliasing overide in the Nvidia control panel. Never had the problem again. (my specs- quad core intel, nvidia geforce 9600 gs, 768 mb video, 8 gigs system, vista 64).


----------

